# Medium Cardboard Nuc Boxes



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cardboard nucs are pretty much temporary. I just put the medium frames in the deep cardboard nucs, but I never have them in there for long...


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

dadant has them in 2014 catalog and I assume online. Expense!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Rudy I don't see them on their site and I don't have their catalog. Do you have a part # and price?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

M01507 Medium corrugated Cardboard Nuc Box $9.95 on page 72 of 2014 Dadant catalog.
buy 10 at $9.50, 100 at $9.00.

Seems expensive for what you get, compared to simple wooden designs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is a medium nuc made up of 5 frames?


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

RudyT said:


> M01507 Medium corrugated Cardboard Nuc Box $9.95 on page 72 of 2014 Dadant catalog.
> buy 10 at $9.50, 100 at $9.00.
> 
> Seems expensive for what you get, compared to simple wooden designs.


Man....I could build 3 wooden ones for the price of one of those!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Is a medium nuc made up of 5 frames?


That's a big 10-4!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

NewJoe said:


> Man....I could build 3 wooden ones for the price of one of those!


No kidding. I was thinking $5-6 would bee worth my time not to build them. I printed D.Coates 5 frame nuc plans and can build 4 out of one sheet of plywood. Guess I'll build some.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You can custom order them from a custom box maker. I did this one year, there is a thread on here somewhere about my experience. I was able to order them double walled (double corrugated) in the size I wanted. I used them to ship medium nucs and did some weather tests on them. They did not stand up to rain very well, but they were cheap. (about 2 bucks each)

This is the company I used: http://www.customcardboardboxes.com/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hambone said:


> That's a big 10-4!


What do they sell for?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

These are for my personal use for some splits I'm making. But I will find out what they sell for. There is a guy about 20 miles away that makes up and sells a ton of medium nucs.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Mark he said $150 and only has 6 left not spoken for. I bet he makes up at least 100+ nucs. Maybe I should start selling them. He raises his own queens and I buy queens from him. They have been really good.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's like $225.00 for a deep nuc. Wow.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

BWeaver has them listed on their site form $210-240 for deeps and most of April's nucs are sold out!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> That's like $225.00 for a deep nuc. Wow.


How much are yours? I might take 100 of them if you are still in the 125.00 range


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not anymore.


----------

